# P Id



## Knox_Fish_Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so I'm trying to get an ID on this guy. I'm new here but not new to aquaria or forums by any means. I took 50+ pics and this was the best I could get with what I have available to me. it's about 5 1/2". I've been through many threads and pictures trying to match up what it is but have yet to be positive about any id's. Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sanchezi?

Or rhom.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd say S.sanchezi...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

the picture is less clear nn can be seen clearly from what you see maybe this is a S.sanchezi!


----------



## M. MONROE (May 31, 2010)

Yea a better picture will help


----------



## Knox_Fish_Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure it would help, but as I have already said,this is the best I can get with what I have.Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id lean towards sanchezi, but a clearer flank shot would be needed for a more accurate id


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like my old compressuss complex form


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like how everybody always tells somebody that they need a better tank shot even though the individual already said that it is the best shot he/she could get.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> I like how everybody always tells somebody that they need a better tank shot even though the individual already said that it is the best shot he/she could get.


Oh man, 50 shots is nothing. I've spent weeks trying get the right shot to post on the ID forum. Its not an easy thing to do, sometimes almost impossible if you don't have a good camera. 
You want a possitive ID you need to produce an almost perfect close up flank shot to get it. Also a close up, clear shot of the belly scutes.

What he's got isn't bad but needs to be better.


----------



## Knox_Fish_Guy (Aug 1, 2010)

Considering my blackberry went in to a bucket of freshly made saltwater, it's not going to get any better.lol I'm positive now that it is a sanchezi. Thanks once again guys.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice fish. N I feel your pain with the blackberry!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

For what its worth, based off of that picture, looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

S.Medinai


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hogdog said:


> S.Medinai


S.medinai has yellowish eyes, not red


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't see any red in it's eyes here, maybe it's my computer or maybe (ironically) it's my eyes.


----------

